

Drinking, Startups and Focus - ramirez60
https://medium.com/startup-wisdom/997cd79c9e45

======
mathattack
Maybe I'm too thick. Can someone help connect the drinking to the startup
lessons? Don't mix drinks == stay focused at your startup?

